# Kefir efficacy



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

has anyone had any experience with kefir.

i plan to buy kefir, but not sure if it has good effect in dealing with IBS D.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Kefir is interesting. I tried milk kefir back in 2009. There is a girl that had very good results with water kefir.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

jaumeb said:


> Kefir is interesting. I tried milk kefir back in 2009. There is a girl that had very good results with water kefir.


What was your experience with Kefir. Is it worth a try.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It was not the solution for me. It is one of those things I'd like to try again. Problem is that there are thousands of things to try ...

Start with a tiny dose and slowly build up according tolerance.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I took homemade dairy kefir about a year or so ago and couldn't tell any difference. About 2 months ago, I made yogurt at home in the crockpot and it helped me so much! do a search on it for how. I opened a capsule of align and put in it when I added the yogurt culture, so it had more probiotics than the original yogurt. I felt that, since the yogurt did so well, that I'd try the kefir again. I had stored the grains in the freezer, so I got them out and restarted them.. I've been drinking the milk kefir (regular vit d whole milk from the grocery store) for about a month now and can say that I am somewhat better, but not all the way. Kefir is beneficial because the bacteria and yeast can actually repopulate the gut bacteria, whereas yogurt may help but doesn't last. I plan to drink it for a year. If you do, start slow and build up tolerance. I'm up to 8 oz/day, which I drink before bed (hoping it will also fix my insomnia). Also, if you make your own, do a search on second ferment--the first ferment was so sour! but the second (strain out the grains and let the strained milk sit out for several hours before refrigerating) ferment was delicious. Mild and tangy, but not sour. I recently put some fresh peaches in during the 2nd ferment and, apparently, the sugars in the peaches made it kind of bubbly (not effervescent like a soda, but just a mild bubbly on the tongue). I like it as a drink and would probably continue even if it didn't help because it hasn't bothered me. The grandkids love it frozen into a popsicle, go figure. The store-bought kefir has added sugars, so read the label.


----------



## ibees (Jun 26, 2016)

Interesting Trudy! Have you tried any other probiotics to make kefir with? Usually yogurts have S thermophillus with Lactobacillus species.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Kefir has hundreds of different bacteria and yeasts. No need to add anything to it. Also, it's a great source of many vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Search her threads.... http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/103322-an0chick2/

Lots of great experience with water Kefir.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Water Kefir is easy to make and very effective as a probiotic . My strategy was to combine as many sources of probiotics as possible . Raw milk , Kombucha , water Kerfir , real Saukraut , pickles , miso , raw foods , VSL #3 are consumed throughout the day , in small quantities . As I am now symptom free , I only drink a little Miso , water kefir and eat saurkraut to maintain gut flora .

Commercial Yogurt is not a good source of probiotics as they are not made using the lacto fermentation process . It's basically pudding with some probiotics added to them . Lacto fermented raw milk yogurt however is loaded with good flora . Bubbies brand products are all good .

Hope this helps .


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Sgali said:


> Water Kefir is easy to make and very effective as a probiotic . My strategy was to combine as many sources of probiotics as possible . Raw milk , Kombucha , water Kerfir , real Saukraut , pickles , miso , raw foods , VSL #3 are consumed throughout the day , in small quantities . As I am now symptom free , I only drink a little Miso , water kefir and eat saurkraut to maintain gut flora .
> Commercial Yogurt is not a good source of probiotics as they are not made using the lacto fermentation process . It's basically pudding with some probiotics added to them . Lacto fermented raw milk yogurt however is loaded with good flora . Bubbies brand products are all good .
> Hope this helps .


This is my next step, flood my gut with tons of probiotics. I just started VSL#3, i got raw unpasteurized saurkraut which I'll puree, but I can't decide between going for homemade water keifir or milk kiefir. If im lactose intolerant should i stick with water kefir? Anyone got any ideas how to choose between the two? I want to start making some for when my rifaximin is done.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Water kefir and milk kefir have a completely different microbial profile. It can be that one works while the other doesn't. There was a girl in the forum that had a big success with water kefir, but other than that we don't know much about it.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Kefir has the ability to re-colonize your gut bacteria, probiotic tablets and yogurt do not. Lactose intolerance is not impacted by dairy kefir if you second ferment it--the bacteria eats the lactose and it's not there to affect you. You can try the water kefir if you would rather, do a little research. You can always change your mind or stop completely. As far as I know, the water kefir feeds off sugar that you add to the water, and then you add various items for flavor. From what I hear, you can make a ginger-ale type beverage. Apparently the water kefir will always have an effervescence and you get a soda-type beverage. The dairy kefir, as it ages, gets thicker and more sour. It will eventually ferment enough to be effervescent. I usually strain the grains out of mine once it gets thick but not separated into curds and whey. After I strain out the grains, I put the strained milk into another jar, cap it tightly and let it sit on the counter another 4-5 hours. This mellows the sourness. It is during the second ferment that I add flavorings, if I add any at all. I tend to like spices like clove or cinnamon, but others add orange peel or vanilla. I have whizzed in fruit, but then it's like a fruity milk. To each his own. I bought my kefir grains from the kefir lady online, sent her $10 and she sent me the grains. Lots of folks have them to share, because they grow and multiply until you don't need so many. Then the only cost is the milk.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Trudyg said:


> Also, if you make your own, do a search on second ferment


Trudyg I can't thank you enough for your tip. I've been drinking kefir for years now, but the sourness has always been it's downside. But, after the second fermentation, it's like a mild yoghurt taste !! Incredible !! I've added some home-made melon in my last batch and I really can't wait to try it ...


----------

